# Need a Coffee Spice rub recipe



## rik (May 13, 2007)

I am looking for a spice rub with ground coffee in it. A friend of mine talked about it and I thought I give it a wack since my wife and I enjoy coffee so much. Does anybody have some good tried and true ones I could try?

Thanks


----------



## deejaydebi (May 14, 2007)

I've got a few I haven't tried yet but they've got coffee in it.

Ancho Coffee Dry Rub 
Â·Â½ cup Salt 
Â·Â½ cup Brown sugar 
Â·Â¼ cup Ancho chili powder 
Â·Â¼ cup Espresso Grind Coffee (very fine grind) 
Â·Â¼ cup Granulated garlic 
Â·Â¼ cup Ground black pepper 
Mix all ingredients together thoroughly. Sprinkle generously on beef or pork for roasting or slow smoking, rubbing into the meat and coating all surfaces. You want the meat to be completely covered with the dark mixture. Allow to rest overnight before cooking whenever possible, especially if the meat is not marinated first. 
How else can we use coffee in savory dishes? What about barbecue? I hate to give out family secrets, but coffee has played a major part in my father's secret barbecue sauce recipe for years. Not only does it give subtle nuances of flavor to the sauce, it also adds a rich color. 

Coffee Rubbed Rib-Eye 
Coffee Rub: 1/4 cup ancho chili powder 1/4 cup finely ground espresso 2 tablespoons Spanish paprika 2 tablespoons dark brown sugar 1 tablespoon dry mustard 1 tablespoon kosher salt 1 tablespoon ground black pepper 1 tablespoon ground coriander 1 tablespoon dried oregano 2 teaspoons ground ginger 2 teaspoons chili de arbol powder 2 bone-in or boneless rib-eye steaks, 2-inches thick, approximately 1 1/2 pounds each Canola or olive oil Salt and coarsely ground black pepper Combine all spices in a bowl. Preheat oven to 425 degrees F. Preheat a cast iron pan over high heat. Brush each side of the steak with oil and then season each side liberally with salt and pepper. Rub 2 tablespoons of the coffee rub onto 1 side of each steak. Cook the steak, rub side down until golden brown, about 3 to 4 minutes. Flip the steak over, cook for 2 minutes and then transfer to a baking sheet and cook in the oven to medium-rare doneness, about 8 to 10 minutes. Remove and let rest 5 minutes before slicing. 

Here's one for the oven but it can be adapted it sounds really good to me but again I haven't tried it yet:

Coffee Rubbed Rib-Eye
Recipe courtesy Bobby Flay
Coffee Rub: 
1/4 cup ancho chili powder 
1/4 cup finely ground espresso 
2 tablespoons Spanish paprika 
2 tablespoons dark brown sugar 
1 tablespoon dry mustard 
1 tablespoon kosher salt 
1 tablespoon ground black pepper 
1 tablespoon ground coriander 
1 tablespoon dried oregano 
2 teaspoons ground ginger 
2 teaspoons chili de arbol powder 
2 bone-in or boneless rib-eye steaks, 2-inches thick, approximately 1 1/2 pounds each 
Canola or olive oil 
Salt and coarsely ground black pepper 
Combine all spices in a bowl. 
Preheat oven to 425 degrees F. 
Preheat a cast iron pan over high heat. Brush each side of the steak with oil and then season each side liberally with salt and pepper. Rub 2 tablespoons of the coffee rub onto 1 side of each steak. Cook the steak, rub side down until golden brown, about 3 to 4 minutes. Flip the steak over, cook for 2 minutes and then transfer to a baking sheet and cook in the oven to medium-rare doneness, about 8 to 10 minutes. Remove and let rest 5 minutes before slicing.


----------



## smokebuzz (May 14, 2007)

Here's one i found on a BBQ suace/rub list



Black Jack BBQ Sauce

      1 c  Strong black coffee                 3 tb Chili powder
      1 c  Worcestershire sauce                2 ts Salt
      1 c  Catsup                              2 c  Chopped onions
    1/2 c  Cider vinegar                     1/4 c  Minced hot chili peppers
    1/2 c  Brown sugar                         6 x  Cloves garlic, minced

  Combine all ingredients in a saucepan and simmer 25 mins. Strain or puree
  in a blender or food processor. Refrigerate between uses


----------



## kueh (May 14, 2007)

Well, rubs can be pretty simple.  I have watched an episode of Restaurant Makeover that had some Moroccan style ribs.  The rub used was just salt, sugar, and ground espresso beans.  This show usually doesn't show exact recipes.  You need to watch and listen as they cook.

Another cooking show which talked about a barbeque rub was just salt, sugar, and chayenne powder.   The resulting barbeque supoosedly won some contests and is available for sale.


----------



## rik (May 14, 2007)

I will have to give those a try. Thanks for the great reply!


----------



## moltenone (May 16, 2007)

i used this on a steak and it was great,there is plenty of room to tweek it one way or the other, to please your palate.you'll also have to scale it to your needs.these are teaspoon measurments.

1 1/2t ancho chili powder
1 1/2t espresso
1/2t brown sugar
1/4t dry mustard
1/4t corriander
1/4t salt
1/4t pepper

Mark


----------



## chrish (May 19, 2007)

heres one i like,   use different coffees for different flavors,  i find the stronger the coffee the stronger taste,   but in this case for meats youse a Bed and Breakfast coffee and youll be happy with the results,,,   maby Hills bros  bed and breakfest or someting on on that nature,

id like to add that a fatty meat like pork will take up even more of the coffee flavor over as a steak,   the main thing to consider is the coffee.


i wont use foldgers   no way,  if theres a mall around have some ground,  if your going to do something do it right for gods sake.   so start out simple and work your way up to  EXXPRSSO  and it will flip your mind,  its good but you have to have a taste for the coffee.


----------



## cheech (May 19, 2007)

I do not have a dry rub recipe but have used coffee in a sauce recipe and it was awesome. Got to believe this would be too. Thanks for the recipes


----------

